# How well can you spell tarantula names?



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

Disclaimer:
I'm a self-taught hobbiest flash actionscript programmer.  I have never had a programming class, so only constructive criticism please.  

I made a game to practice tarantula names.  Here are the rules.

A scientific tarantula name will appear.  (The game will randomly ask you 15 of 60 names.) Some of the letters will be missing in the specie name.  You need to figure out the specie and fill in the missing letters.

You will score 5 points for each correct letter.  You will lose 15 points for each incorrect letter or letters left blank.  There is a 30 sec timer.  If you answer quickly the time left on the timer will be added to your score as points.  If the timer runs out, you lose 10 points.  

You can post your scores at the end.  You will need to type your arachnoboards username if you want friends to recognize you.  There is not a swearword filter on the names you use, so please don't get this banned by using inappropriate names.  I will erase any inappropriate names I see.

You can use enter on the keyboard to submit your answer more quickly, but the enter button is disabled until the timer has initialized.

You cannot use capital letters.

Be challenged and have fun. ( I hope.   )  If I've spelled something wrong, please let me know.

http://www.spanishspanish.com/aaaarachnoboards/game/arachnoboards12.html


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

So far my high score is 4444.  When I try to submit it, an error appears at the bottom left.  When I click to view, it gives me:

Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; InfoPath.2; InfoPath.1; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30618; OfficeLiveConnector.1.3; OfficeLivePatch.0.0)
Timestamp: Tue, 10 Aug 2010 17:36:53 UTC


Message: 'window.document.tarantula' is null or not an object
Line: 282
Char: 1
Code: 0
URI: http://www.spanishspanish.com/aaaarachnoboards/game/arachnoboards12.html


----------



## DemonAsh (Aug 10, 2010)

It wouldn't let me post my score.....


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 10, 2010)

It also shows a score of 4444 for every score


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Ephebopus uatuman is spelled wrong, unless there are two n's at the end and I missed it. 

Oh, and my actual score this time around was 568.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Grammostola _ _ _ _ _ _ _? (pulchra or porteri)

Poecilotheria _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _? (fasciata or rufilata)

Poecilotheria _ _ r _ _ _ a? (formosa or miranda)

673 points this time around. 

764 after that.


----------



## Shell (Aug 10, 2010)

Highest score so far, for me, is 582.

Edit* 695 now  

This is somewhat addicting, I should be washing dishes.

733 now, really need to tear myself away and go do some stuff.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 10, 2010)

Isn't it Pamphobeteus antinous, not antinuos? And Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli not tigris?

Woot 703 points!

Cass


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Isn't it Pamphobeteus antinous, not antinuos? And Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli not tigris?
> 
> Woot 703 points!
> 
> Cass


Well then what about C. crawshayi? :}


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 10, 2010)

High score: 728 so far

Edit: 763 now

Question: Are the points the same every time? Like the max score you can get.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Well then what about C. crawshayi? :}


That one didn't pop up for me 

Cass


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ephebopus uatuman is spelled wrong, unless there are two n's at the end and I missed it.
> 
> Oh, and my actual score this time around was 568.


Thanks Joe.  I corrected the spelling.  It is Ephebopus uatuman.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Grammostola _ _ _ _ _ _ _? (pulchra or porteri)
> 
> Poecilotheria _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _? (fasciata or rufilata)
> 
> ...


I didn't take into account this possibility.  The number of letters and which letters disappear are randomized, so the questions are never exactly the same.    I'll have to think on this one.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Question: Are the points the same every time? Like the max score you can get.


Unless I misunderstand your question:



barabootom said:


> You will score 5 points for each correct letter.  You will lose 15 points for each incorrect letter or letters left blank.  There is a 30 sec timer.  If you answer quickly the time left on the timer will be added to your score as points.  If the timer runs out, you lose 10 points.


My new high score is 782.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

Shell said:


> Highest score so far, for me, is 582.
> 
> Edit* 695 now
> 
> ...


You made my day.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

barabootom said:


> Thanks Joe.  I corrected the spelling.  It is Ephebopus uatuman.


I just got it again, and that extra 'n' is still there. :}

High score 798.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

Are most of you still unable to post scores in the game?  I tested it in Explorer and it seems to work fine.  Thanks


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still unable - using IE8.

Actually, now I get this:

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, support@ipower-inc.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm getting the same message as Joe when I click on the link.

Cass


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Isn't it Pamphobeteus antinous, not antinuos? And Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli not tigris?
> 
> Woot 703 points!
> 
> Cass


Thanks Cass.  I made the corrections.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Unless I misunderstand your question:


Does everyone get the same amount of letters to fill in? If not then the score you attain will vary each time and not be an equal chance for everyone.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Does everyone get the same amount of letters to fill in? If not then the score you attain will vary each time and not be an equal chance for everyone.


Ah.



barabootom said:


> The number of letters and which letters disappear are randomized, so the questions are never exactly the same.


Per your question, it appears the latter is true.

However, longer words take longer to type, resulting in less time on the timer when you're finished.  Smaller words (or words with fewer letters to fill in) will take less time.  It might not be completely even, but it helps to make up for it.

The problem I have run in to most so far is actually typing the words faster than the cursor can move from letter to letter.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Does everyone get the same amount of letters to fill in? If not then the score you attain will vary each time and not be an equal chance for everyone.


Joe answered your question.    I think if someone plays a couple of times the average chance is pretty close for everyone.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

808 high score.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I just got it again, and that extra 'n' is still there. :}
> 
> High score 798.


I made the correction but likely the new copy won't show up on your computer until you .. .

Click on tools  (upper right coener of Explorer)
Click on Internet Options  (At the bottom of the drop down menu.)
Click on  Delete  (Under the General Tab - Browsing History)
Check Temporary Internet Files and Click Delete.

Or next time the computer refreshes.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

I see a few more are able to post their scores.  Joe, could you please try to post your score again?  Thanks.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Still doesn't work.  Deleted temp. internet files and also tried with Safari.  I'll try Firefox next.

EDIT:  Firefox doesn't work either.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 10, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Still doesn't work.  Deleted temp. internet files and also tried with Safari.  I'll try Firefox next.
> 
> EDIT:  Firefox doesn't work either.


I'll have to hit the books again.  Thanks Joe.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 10, 2010)

New high score: 812 

I can't post on mine either


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Tom, Do one for North American birds so I can play! 

Terry


edit- I'm about to try though.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

barabootom said:


> Are most of you still unable to post scores in the game?  I tested it in Explorer and it seems to work fine.  Thanks


Yea, I couldnt post mine.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 10, 2010)

cool game!Isn't Avicularia amazonica an undescribed species tho?That one threw me off!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Didn't do half-bad considering how well studied I am. Can't remember exact high thus far but 609 sounds right.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

High score is 722, after many plays


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 10, 2010)

Love this game!  First score = 460. Not bad.. will keep trying. Thanks for the entertainment!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahh Joe we're tied at 808! haha

Cass


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

726 so far. No problem with spelling but can't type- hunt n' peck:wall:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

*Great  game*

Tom, Very fun game- 746 was my best. Looking forward to trying again many times later.


----------



## killy (Aug 11, 2010)

barabootom said:


> Disclaimer:
> I'm a self-taught hobbiest flash actionscript programmer... only constructive criticism please ... If I've spelled something wrong, please let me know.


it's "hobbyist" ...


----------



## barabootom (Aug 11, 2010)

killy said:


> it's "hobbyist" ...


Ouch!!  Thanks    I did a quick search on yahoo and found 964,012 sites that also spelled it wrong.  That makes me feel better.  

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone.  I changed my server settings.  Maybe now everyone can post.  :?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 11, 2010)

I tried again - this time it shows my score as 0, but still won't post.  I never mentioned this before, but I also can't view the high scores.  Neither the post or view buttons work for me.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I tried again - this time it shows my score as 0, but still won't post.  I never mentioned this before, but I also can't view the high scores.  Neither the post or view buttons work for me.


this happened to me when I tried to submit my high score.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just tried it with IE6 and got the same thing.

I'd be interested to know what browser and version those who can post scores are usng.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 11, 2010)

I suck! Why cant you add a spell check to this game?!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I suck! Why cant you add a spell check to this game?!


   You crack me up, Tommy!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 11, 2010)

720 after many tries


----------



## matthias (Aug 12, 2010)

very kewl
Just one comment if you type too fast it skips over letters


----------



## JC (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh boy, I suck. Great game barabootom.


----------



## toidy (Aug 15, 2010)

812 and in 3rd


----------



## saschaxmetal (Nov 15, 2011)

_Lololol, 

Too bad score, since I don't know much names.

My score : -115. =o=_


----------

